# Snow Day in Michigan and Cruze snow performance



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

a striking resemblance of the General Tire's Altimax Arctic...

what size did you order? i know some like to keep a narrow width to increase ground pressure... curious as to what you did.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I went with the 215/60/16s. One size narrower than stock for me. I didnt want to go all the way down to 205s.
The limited street driving I have done says they are going to be a bit noisier than im used to, but that was to be expected. You can also feel the taller sidewalls compared to the 18s.

You are right, very similar to that Altimax Arctic tire. I wonder if they are co-branded technology.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

well at least you wont have to worry so much about the pot holes around Detroit with taller side walls. i'd freak out if i had 18's.

and they are cheaper to replace. 100$ / tire vs $200 / tire? ha!

did you order the 315MHz TPMS sensors with your wheels?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep, I did. I really like the TPMS feature and did not want to go without it. And I did not want anyone messing with my wheels any more than necessary, so swapping them twice a year was not an option for me.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

jacks the rate of the wheels by $200+. i wonder about battery life... would they survive storage?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Im not madly in love with the wheels, but they will do the job Dec - March.


Let me know when you "divorce" your wheels. They will have a home in Milwaukee and I will always "love" them


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I just use this on snow days...


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I just use this on snow days...


I like it.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Let me know when you "divorce" your wheels. They will have a home in Milwaukee and I will always "love" them


I think my union with the wheels will last longer than most marriages. My 8 yo daughter already has dibs on the Cruze, and hopefully she will get many years out of it too.


----------



## anjy834u (Feb 4, 2011)

wow, the tires are not at all roughed up..**** cool


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> My 8 yo daughter already has dibs on the Cruze, and hopefully she will get many years out of it too.


Your Cruze will be long gone by the time she is ready to drive her own car. She will want a different color


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Your Cruze will be long gone by the time she is ready to drive her own car. She will want a different color


She helped me pick it out. After 8 years it will be just broken in. We keep our vehicles a long time. My Sunfire was a 96 and it still ran well when I traded it in. It made me a bit sad to walk away from it, but now that I have the Cruze and all its fancy stuff, I'm OK with it .


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> My Sunfire was a 96 and it still ran well when I traded it in. It made me a bit sad to walk away from it, but now that I have the Cruze and all its fancy stuff, I'm OK with it .


Wow, 1996!!!! I stand corrected!


----------

